# Marijuana Pricing



## PaRaDoX (Aug 1, 2005)

Where do you live and how much do you pay?

I live in Spokane, Washington.

$5: .5 gram bag(nickle)
$10: 1.0 gram bag(dime)
$20: 1.8-2.0 gram bag(dub)
$40: 3.8-4.0 gram bag(8th of ounce)
$60-$80: 7.8-8.0 gram bag(4th of ounce)
$120-$160: 16.0(1/2 of ounce)
$240-$320: Ounce


----------



## pyro420 (Oct 31, 2005)

thanx bro no body was posting measurments... and thats what i needed


----------



## GanjaGuru (Nov 1, 2005)

Everywhere I've ever been, price is dependant on quality.
Mexican dirt weed is cheap (ex:$100/oz.).
Prize N. Calif. buds of Trainwreck is expensive (ex:$500/oz).

Btw, an ounce is slightly more than 28 grams, therefore
1/2 oz. = a tad over 14 grams.
1/4 oz. = 7 grams.
1/8 oz. = 3.5 grams.

Dope taught me the metric system.
Thanks, dope.


----------



## pyro420 (Nov 1, 2005)

holly shit trainreck went up to 5 an 0z damn when i lived their we got it for 210 an oz...but actually we were buyin like 5 at a time and slangin it off so ....that probably droped the price a bit


----------



## Marry jane (Nov 1, 2005)

i just want to say the prices i pay and sometimes sell!
1/10 oz.=10$
1/8 oz.=20$
1/4 oz.=40$
1/2oz.=55$
1oz.=90$
and thats the price on realy good mids ,no seeds at all
yes it is fucken cheap!but here in bradenton thars not much swelland not much else to do but start a farm,start dealing, or  just smoke it


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Nov 2, 2005)

REGS  (reggies)(shwagg weed)

dime 2.5g - $10
1/4 ounce 7g - $25
1/2 ounce 14g - $45
3/4 ounce 21g - $70
ounce 28g - $85
Quater Pound 112g - $225
Half Pound 224g - $425
Pound 448g - $800

thats how it goes around here 

Now the "Crippy" is different... it's usually 4x those prices in every weight incriment. And around where I live, theres usually not a certain strain going around.  Like people arent like "yeah, i got this white widow yo" aha, my town has probably only seen the good strains like 10000, if that.


----------



## khola_king (Nov 9, 2005)

1 gram 10$
1/8 ounce 30$
1/4 ounce 50$
1/2 ounce 80$
1 ounce 120$
this is for the killer BC BUD its all we got hear in the weed capitol


----------



## hardrockstoner (Nov 24, 2005)

pricing here is pretty much like para's

$5: .5 gram bag(nickle)
$10: 1.0 gram bag(dime)
$20: 1.8-2.0 gram bag(dub)
$40: 3.8-4.0 gram bag(8th of ounce)
$60-$80: 7.8-8.0 gram bag(4th of ounce)
$120-$160: 16.0(1/2 of ounce)
$240-$320: Ounce

but there isnt any particular strain either, so sometimes u get bunk, sometimes you get chronic, win some lose some


----------

